# 2.0 TFSI FWD or 3.2 Quattro?



## leethax (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi Guys

I am new here, and in the market for a Mk2 TT.

Firstly, a little bit of background, I have driven the BMW 3.0 inline six engine for years now, I love the sound, the smoothness and it gives me this power all the way from the bottom to top, something I think I might miss...

Now, I went to my local dealership and test drove a 2.0 FWD TT, it is rather quick for a 2 litre car and very agile round the corners etc... I quite like it, but it is lacking the 6 cylinder sound and the smoothness? My dealer has no 3.2 for me to test drive!

So I want to ask you guys a few questions,

1) anyone driven both TTs? if so
2) Can you tell the power difference? The numbers look fairly close on paper!
3) Does the quattro system make the TT better round the corners?
4)The 3.2 worth its price? is it comparable to the bmw inline 6? does it make the car too heavy and loses its character?

Thanks a lot in advance!
Leet


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

You are clearly a newbee to this forum...otherwise you would know this is the place we dare not go.  

I suggest you search the posts. This matter of the merits of the 2.0 vs. the 3.2 has been painfully debated ad nauseum in this forum.

Google reviews for both cars on the internet and you'll also find a lot of opinions. The concensus for most automotive writers is that the 2.0 is more lively to drive despite being only front wheel drive. I never drove one and take delivery of my 3.2 V6 in about five hours - so it is academic at this point for me.

The BMW inline six, Porsche boxer six and Audi/VAG V six are all different with their own merits - the fundamentals are radically different for each. But there is general agreement that no inline 4 will ever sound as good as a six just as no six sounds as good as an eight....and so on.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

As above. Can of worms, polarised views etc..  
Find another dealer who does have a 3.2, so you can compare for yourself. I certainly wouldn't spend that much based on other people's opinions.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Also agree - search on here and you will see why people are not responding to readily 

The only sensible thing to do is test drive both, ideally one immediately after the other. They both have their devotees and for good reason in both cases.

As for Quattro - it will get the power down more easily, particularly in the wet etc. But there is a price to pay - weight and shall we say "frictional" losses of driving all that hardware around.

I have not seen any reviews that say the 4WD improves the handling or makes it better than the FWD car handling wise. Most tester seem to say that they prefer the nimbleness of the smaller engined car.

Obviously the V6 sounds great and it does come with a higher basic spec. One point made previously is that if you spec a 2.0 upto the same base spec as the 3.2, the cost difference is only about Â£2k.

Oh yes - welcome to the Forum and good luck whatever your choice is!


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

can open.... worms everywhere

drive both then decide.......
dont listen to points of view......
make decision based on what makes you smile the most.. not much in price realy anyway

remember rising fuel prices....
look at residuals
look at demand...
i prefered the 2.0t out of both i drove. I liked the sound of it (hisss and pops) i like the turbo kick and combined with s-tronic its magic...for me anyway...
you have to drive both and if possible take them on a route you drive frequently to see what life with it would be like.
Dont forget a new model is on the horrizon...well worth waiting in my opinion. 2.0t with 270bhp and Quattro....


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

I think it's fair for most newbies to ask this question, as it's something that crosses all our minds when we first consider buying a TT.

The forum veterans do have a chuckle though as it's led to some divisive debate, with some people getting quite upset.

The fact is, there's no right or wrong answer to this question, the car that's best is the one that you like the most.

Therefore the best advice any of us can give you is to go out and test drive both cars as often, and for as long, as you can before you make up your mind.

Don't listen to the mags, they're not without merit but there's no substitute for trying them yourself ... one man's meat is, afterall, another man's poison.

You'll see I've ordered the 3.2, this is after previously deciding that the 2.0 would be sufficient, I'll PM you when I get a minute with my thought process - rather than risk upsetting anyone 

Happy hunting fella.

C.


----------



## leethax (Nov 23, 2007)

Thank you guys for all your replies...

Gotta find a 3.2 to drive around I guess...

The price difference is ever so small with the same spec, thats why I've been pulling my hair off on which one to get.

As I said I quite like the 2.0 already, it's just missing that sound and smoothness Ive always enjoyed!

Looking forward to your msg chrisabdn


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

In the same way that I test drove both the V6 and the 2.0T, found that the 2.0T is sufficient for my day-to-day needs, and worked out that I realistically can't afford to run the V6 and feed myeslf at the same time! 

It's down to what you like, and not what people say on here. Both cars have their merits - it's down to your circumstances.


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

PM sent, check your inbox ...


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

chrisabdn said:


> You'll see I've ordered the 3.2, this is after previously deciding that the 2.0 would be sufficient, I'll PM you when I get a minute with my thought process - rather than risk upsetting anyone


Come on, don't be shy, I'd love to know your thought process. I'm sure those with the puny 2.0 are man enough to take it (grenade in; ducks for cover) :wink: :roll:  :lol:


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Wolverine said:


> chrisabdn said:
> 
> 
> > You'll see I've ordered the 3.2, this is after previously deciding that the 2.0 would be sufficient, I'll PM you when I get a minute with my thought process - rather than risk upsetting anyone
> ...


Yeah! Sneaky git! All the sniping and bitching has now moved underground and it's not a move for the better Chris... you... you... well you're a bounder and a cad!

With all due respect to leethax (Welcome to the Forum by the way







), I hope this thread kinda fades out here because we have all learnt much and can stop this thread descending into a 10 page battle of bollocks [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Go test one leethax and see what it does for you. My guess is that if you instantly missed the smoothness and sound, then you already have your answer  Enjoy!


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

ha ha ha!! a bounder? genius! :lol:

tally-ho!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I would not order a FWD T, the TTS (280PS Quattro version) will be with us very soon. Order book will open just after Xmas and the car will hit the road in June 08.

If you like the smooth 6 in the BMW, the V6 is the car for you.

Performance 6.6 vs 5.7, both can be chipped.

If you are adding options that are std on the V6 onto the T you'd also be better off with the V.

So instead of 2 cars, you now have 3 to consider.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

still only 1 in my eyes


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Lol. Might be two soon :wink:


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

I doubt an RS will even come out

and if it does it will be Â£Â£Â£


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

Running costs of the 2.0 are MUCH lower, as my TT is my only car I merrily discarded the option of a 3.2 V6! On twisty roads, drive Mini style


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow, that was all nearly civilised.

Welcome to the forum. I agree with the search previous threads, read the reviews and go and get a test drive of both (which I see you have done). 2.0TTC suited me, never drove the 3.2, can appreciare why those who like it do so.

Runs quickly away while all is still calm.........


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm seriously impressed fella's - No major grief between camps so far, but then again, it is Friday, the evening will be here very soon and the potential for Stella to start talking may be too much for some on here!!! :wink:


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Sussex_Paul said:


> I'm seriously impressed fella's - No major grief between camps so far, but then again, it is Friday, the evening will be here very soon and the potential for Stella to start talking may be too much for some on here!!! :wink:


Ah yes. I'm seeing Stella later....


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

> My guess is that if you instantly missed the smoothness and sound, then you already have your answer


leethax: those are wise-words from Janitor (above)........ 8)

As an ex E46-M3 owner of only a few months ago, I can honestly tell you, that if you do get the 3.2, you will definitely not miss the sound (or smoothness) of your BMW 6`s, as (IMHO), the TT`s V6 is FAR better.

It really does have a very aggressive snarl at the top of the rev range, and I`ve personally heard nothing this side of a TVR Sagaris which sounds as good.

I can, however, only comment on the 3.2, as I never drove the 2.0, but I hope this helps in some way.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

nippo_ said:


> Running costs of the 2.0 are MUCH lower, as my TT is my only car I merrily discarded the option of a 3.2 V6! On twisty roads, drive Mini style


Depends what you call running costs. petrol consumption is not that different.

A car is a compromise, depends what you want to compromise on. Running costs are not my concern when it comes to a car i want.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> nippo_ said:
> 
> 
> > Running costs of the 2.0 are MUCH lower, as my TT is my only car I merrily discarded the option of a 3.2 V6! On twisty roads, drive Mini style
> ...


Have to agree with Mr T here.

My 2.0 is doing 31mpg and the 3.2 avgs around 27mpg. It's 1 insurance group highger and maybe Â£50 a year more to service?

Not that much at all IMO.


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

You lucky brits, apart from the weather motoring can still thrive in your Country! In Italy, road tax and insurance are worlds apart between the 2.0 and the 3.2...


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

nippo_ said:


> You lucky brits, apart from the weather motoring can still thrive in your Country! In Italy, road tax and insurance are worlds apart between the 2.0 and the 3.2...


That is the same in Norway. Even if I wanted a 3.2 (which I truly don't :wink: ), the taxes makes it way to expensive compared to the 2.0T. Price difference is more than 20.000Â£ 

I am waiting for the TTS now, and it will probabely be less expensive in Norway that the 3.2. The reason is that the taxes are based on total weight, emissions, size of engine (volume) and bhp. And I would guess that the TTS will have less of everything compared to the 3.2 - except for bhp.... 8) And since taxes are almost half of everything you pay for a car in Norway, it would not surprize me if the TTS will be less expensive than the 3.2.

I am still not shure if I will swap my great 2.0T, but it's very tempting. It might look like the TTS will have all the benefits of the 2.0T and the extra bhp/torque "needed" + the quattro to get the power down in low gears.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeah, sorry you guys - I keep forgeting things are different elsewhere.

My comments relate to UK


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

Nothing to be sorry about :wink: 
After all, this is the UK forum, it's nice to be had as guests... personally, I found this the most alive and informative around!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Arne said:


> That is the same in Norway. Even if I wanted a 3.2 (which I truly don't :wink: )


Not as much as i truly dont want a FWD 'sports' coupe :wink:


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > That is the same in Norway. Even if I wanted a 3.2 (which I truly don't :wink: )
> ...


For once I truly believe you Tosh.... [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## mapen (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm new to Audi and love my new 2.0 Tipto TT. I've been used to driving rear wheel drive cars (BMW 325/330) and do notice the difference. The main two things being the understeer albeit slight, and when I floor the excellerator I get, what I think is described as torq steer.

The reviews all seem to prefer the current FWD for the nibleness/cost/weight etc but one question I've not heard debated is why Audi don't make the TT RWD? If they can make FWD and AWD then why not RWD :?: :idea:

I'm sure I'll receive some abuse at this idea(only joking) but it has had me wondering. The Clarkson's of this world (who incidentally I think is complete W?!K$% of the first order) cannot even conceive that sports car can be anything other that RWD or AWD.

I'd be interested in your views...please give me a bit of a concession though as I've new to this Audi thing!?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Totally agree, i dont understand why Audi have bother with FWD, should be RWD and Quattro. FWD is for cheap city cars with low BHP. FWD was invented to cheapen production costs. FWD is easier to drive.

Agree T is better based on cost and running costs.
When the 20TDi comes out, that will be the best version, else the 1.8T.

Why cant a FWD be a real sports car - you already said it, put any amount of power through the FWD system and you get US and TS. How good would a FWD M3 be, or maybe a DB9?

Im personally waiting for a FWD electric diesel hybrid R8.


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

Oh well, I will admit it then - an AWD 2.0 would probably have made my day. Even if it's not a true "quattro" but a transverse engine with the Haldex diff to the rear wheels...

Toshiba is right IMO when he says true sports cars are not FWD... true to theory, the MX5 should be a much better sports roadster then!

TT for me is a strange mix of things... if it had longitudinal engine with RWD or Quattro it would be significantly longer. But it would not be the same product: the styling (i.e. proportions and look) of the MkII TT is what won my heart, the powertrain is OK but if that's all I was after I would have rather chosen a GTI or R32 and saved a lot of money.

That said, if in your market the purchase and running costs are not that different, "no excuse for cubes", go for the 3.2 and enjoy!!


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

More nonsense. FWD drive (together with a transverse engine) was invented to provide more usable space for a given external size.

Phil



 Toshiba said:


> FWD was invented to cheapen production costs.


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

The words "sports car" means different things to different people. Before you can discuss if the TT is a good sports car or not you have to have a common agreement w.r.t. the definition.

Phil


----------



## mapen (Nov 22, 2007)

Mmmm... good to see that I'm not the only one with a TT RWD in mind. Not sure I understand the comment on the MX5 though. I've got one (well the wife has old Enos) and I've never driven a more planted, fun, roller skate of a car!!!

Yes its rattly, not very comfortable, and is small, but when you ask it to turn left or right at virtually any speed it just does it!!!I swear its on rails! :lol:

And the fuel guage seems to show full all the time no matter how you treat it. Its a girls car I know, but wouldn't be fun if it were a blokes!! :idea:

I love tearing around in it at weekends when I can....wouldn't like to crash in it though. The panels would fold like toilet paper!!

No match for the class,refinement and styling of the TT though.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Quick everyone, word is you *MUST* sell your poxy 2.0T FWD shopping trolley NOW. Because his royal Toshibaness say's it's pointless.

Tosh - Did you get bullied at school coz your Dad drove a Beige Austin Maxi or something? (for those of you that don't know what I mean, the Austin Maxi was a pretty dire FWD car)


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

sane eric said:


> Wow, that was all nearly civilised.
> 
> Welcome to the forum. I agree with the search previous threads, read the reviews and go and get a test drive of both (which I see you have done). 2.0TTC suited me, never drove the 3.2, can appreciare why those who like it do so.
> 
> Runs quickly away while all is still calm.........


Spoke to soon. Still running.......


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

FinFerNan said:


> Quick everyone, word is you *MUST* sell your poxy 2.0T FWD shopping trolley NOW. Because his royal Toshibaness say's it's pointless.
> 
> Tosh - Did you get bullied at school coz your Dad drove a Beige Austin Maxi or something? (for those of you that don't know what I mean, the Austin Maxi was a pretty dire FWD car)


Nope, princess.

I never said to sell you car.
Shopping trolley - you said it.
1.8T is a better car - the mags will all say so :roll:


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

I was going to request a thread lock after two constructive pages as well. Not a single cock-wave in sight up until then :roll:

Thanks for the tip though Finners - I'd have hated to suddenly find myself thoroughly enjoying a shite car


----------



## T3 (Sep 24, 2006)

sniff sniff.
whats that fowl smell?

Just Tosh airing his laundry.

Dude you simply just dont know how to express an opinion in a decent and polite manner.

tsk tsk..


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not airing anything, its an opinion, i dont like the FWD version at all.

You may have heard it before and I'm in 100% sure i will say it again when a thread like this comes up. 
I dont like black cars either and im sure i will say that again too.

Will i stop saying it because some dont want to hear it, no.
Thats my honest heart felt view.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > Quick everyone, word is you *MUST* sell your poxy 2.0T FWD shopping trolley NOW. Because his royal Toshibaness say's it's pointless.
> ...


So, come on Tosh, tell Uncle Fin, did they hurt you? Did they make you cry (out loud)?

Those nasty boys! Someone should have smacked their bottoms for them :roll:

Oh BTW tosh - "shopping trolley" came from one of *your* many and many myopic mutterings about the 2.0T.

Ps - I offer my apologies to everyone else, I am just a bit pi$$ed off with the "I never start it" bollux Tosh keeps coming our with.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Tosh tell us the one about the bomber in the Mosque again :lol: :wink:

(only joking)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No V said bombers (more than one). :twisted:

Fin you're so two faced, when you and arnie are on one its just a joke to be smiled at, when others have the opposite view its pram and toys time.

Did he hurt me? I dont have a dad, i was engineered by the MOD as a biological weapon and internet wind up. I was raised by my mum and her girl friend. No im not going to tell you what they got up to.

If you'd like me to pretend i like the FWD version, its not going to happen.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

What's Arne got to do with this anyway?

Now, take a deep breath little man, and explain via PM if you prefer. In what way and when have I been two faced?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

PM why? 
That both you and arnie are vocal with regards the V6.
Arnies not said anything on this thread, but likes his wind ups.

Roll on January.


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

So, what was the outcome of the debate then?
I really wanted to know.
Which was best? :lol: 
Hello..............................Hello.......................Anybody out there.......... :lol:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> PM why?
> That both you and arnie are vocal with regards the V6.
> Arnies not said anything on this thread, but likes his wind ups.
> 
> Roll on January.


Tosh mate are you drunk again? Or are you missing Rebel so much you need to start on me?

Do a search, see if you can find a comment I have made that is not either balanced, aimed directly at you or an obvous joke.

Post your findings or shut up!

Likewise I invite evryone else to do the same. But I also invite them to do the same for your comments. You will win hands down mate, I assure you.

You have called me two faced. Once again I invite you to point out to me in public when and where I have been two faced. If you can I will apologise.

But otherwise, you withdraw your comment and apologise now!

Once again you mention Arne, why? - I am quite sure he is not your lover. So why do you keep trying to draw him into this? I think you will find that the vast majority of people on here, including me, think that Arne is a good bloke regardless of which version of the TT he drives.

Roll on January? - So what happens then? do you reach puberty or something?

Bottom line here mate - put up or shut up!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm not starting on anyone, I hold no grudges i only respond to each post.

You said "Ps - I offer my apologies to everyone else, I am just a bit pi$$ed off with the "I never start it" bollux Tosh keeps coming our with." Then continue the rant for another page :wink:



FinFerNan said:


> vagman said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Moore,
> ...





FinFerNan said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Performance will be 5.5 Vs 5.7 - so unless you're eye sight is really poor i think you will see it np.
> ...


 :roll:

Not drunk yet - but im happy to get drunk if someones paying.
You know i'd never shut up - i love arguing. :twisted: 
I accept your apologies  
Puberty - i wax my bits, its never going it happen (makes it look bigger).

January TTS comes out. T and Q all in one. Then we'll have a diesel in the range too.

I with draw the shopping trolley comment - on balance shopping trolleys are rear wheel drive. The B&Q pull trolleys are FWD.

Yes, Rebel added colour and i think thats good on/for a forum. Doesn't mean i need to agree with what he says in any or every post.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

FinFerNan said:


> ...Oh BTW tosh - "shopping trolley" came from one of *your* many and many myopic mutterings about the 2.0T. ...


I thought we were all agreed that the 2.0 would be referred to as a "fartbox"


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Tosh

Don't see what you have proven from your last post other than you can wriggle and muddy the waters a bit.

You have made personal accusations about me (calling me two faced)

I expect you to prove your point or apologise.


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

no sense in me throwing my tuppence in but it's never stopped me before. :lol:

i have to say i'm fairly familiar with fin's posts and don't think he could ever be accused of being two-faced ... tosh's "evidence" doesn't prove that either, imho ... so that's a little unfair.

fin comes across like a mature individual, with a sense of humour (about most things  ), who has his own opinion which he usually states eloquently without being personal about it. he's often the first to welcome noobs, and is generally friendly and helpful to all.

generally speaking i find tosh amusing, if a little sad ... but i think he deliberately goes for controversy for the sake of humour, so his comments should be taken tongue in cheek, even though he occasionally misses the mark and hits the jugular rather than the humerus.

tosh, i appreciate you're just deliberately winding fin up for shits and giggles now, but please play nice 

i'm all for constructive debate, but making personal insults to prove a point (and this is directed at no one in particular) isn't really necessary.

we all love the tt, whatever model/colour/configuration it's a common interest ... can't we all just be pals?

c.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> PM why?
> That both you and arnie are vocal with regards the V6.
> Arnies not said anything on this thread, but likes his wind ups.
> 
> Roll on January.


Tosh - you are one funny guy :lol:

I think the reason for why you have to drag me in to this, is just because also I have commented on your "lies" about "I never start" these stupid remarks. When the fact is you almost always starts them.

No one asks for you to like the fwd TT. But someone is a bit tired of you always bashing the fwd TT down. We all know what you mean, because you have told us this over and over again. And now it's perhaps enough...?

And I frankly don't like liars very much. I have never said the V6 TT is a bad car. I have said it's a great car, but not that much greater than the 2.0T - because the 2.0T also have it's pro's over the V6.

But be my guest and prove me wrong when I say you are a liar - and find a thread (links) where I have spoken badly about the V6..... :wink:

Your problem is that you don't take it well that someone has a different oppinion than you. And you did't take it well when I in some earlier threads showed that a stage 1 remaped 2.0T (which does not cost much), has close to or equall (depending on "when and where" - and at what speeds) acceleration than the standard 3.2.

But thats not talking bad about the V6......


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> PM why?
> That both you and arnie are vocal with regards the V6.
> Arnies not said anything on this thread, but likes his wind ups.
> 
> Roll on January.


ps: And I have made comments in this thread:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... c&start=20

Without any bashing of the 3.2...... :wink:


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

3.2 Why?

Better spec on base model
4 wheel drive
3.2 V6

Running 200 Bhp + through the wheels that steer is not a good idea, google it! Its a fact of physics.

4 Wheel drive or RWD is required for cars with large power outputs if they are to remain stable.

Also V6 vs 2.0T, thats a no-brainer.

At the end of the day people will always argue about this however, from the charging model (ie the V6 cost more), it is (currently) the top of the range TT.

Because people have purchased these cars that cost 20K + they will always defend their corner even if in their own minds they know they are wrong. Im sure if you go onto the Clio forum those guys will argue their cars are better than a TT and probably a 911.

*For me the 2.0T is an excellent car* and if I was shorter on money I would have purchased one however any Audi without Quattro is not a true Audi IMHO. I would have always had a regret if I purchased the 2.0 especailly when a 3.2 pulled up alongside me.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Sico, I really don't want to start a row with anyone else but you have missed the point here.

My rant was at Tosh and nothing to do with which model he or I or anyone else drives.

You see, the simple fact is Tosh is a wind up merchant and I bit!  I do get a little fed up of his sanctimonious drivel :wink:

Your point about affordability is interesting. You appear to assume that all 2.0 owners are unable to afford the 3.2.

Obviously another sad wind up attempt which really does not deserve response.

So I am not going to - OK?


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

FinFerNan said:


> Sico, I really don't want to start a row with anyone else but you have missed the point here.
> 
> My rant was at Tosh and nothing to do with which model he or I or anyone else drives.
> 
> ...


My reply was in response to the original post, I didnt even read the rest. Sorry im afraid you have somehow wrongly assocaited my response with some argument.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Totally admit I'm a wind up merchant. Its much more fun than having the same colour, options or oops I've got a stone chip conversation every week. What bit are you btw, little bit or big bit? . If you didn't bite it wouldn't be any fun now would it...

Why two faced, it's OK in one direction but not the other - is that not unfair or two faced? You do have a joke, i posted the txt as you asked. than when i reply in the same manor you state its a joke - Really!

Arne Arne Arne, liar liar liar.

I apologize for the war in Iraq, it was all due to a comment i made on here.
I apologize for the state of the economy and northern rock.
I apologize for the state of our roads (not france)
I applogise for the environment
I apologize for being bored
I apologize for winding people up
I applogise far having a large penis
I applogise for the long post 
I applogise for calling fin 2faced and Anre a liar
I applogise for bothering

I applogise for being right


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

For the life of me... I really do not get how some people get off...

Toss - you are a grade A cnut when you're in a 'funny' mood. Shame really as you actually have some good things to offer :roll:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> I applogise for calling fin 2faced .......


You were right to do that at least.


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

wow this is great - I just read it and want to pint out you're all cnuts

:lol:

apart from me

:wink:


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Barryodoc said:


> wow this is great - I just read it and want to pint out you're all cnuts
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Janitor said:


> you are a grade A cnut when you're in a 'funny' mood.


I expect a public apology for that personal insult.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

:lol:

Sorry!


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

What have you been drinking Tosh..... [smiley=cheers.gif]

Or perhaps not only drinking..... [smiley=pimp2.gif]

Don't think you should be driving your car this evening...... [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im not driving tonight. I'm going out for a drink


----------



## mapen (Nov 22, 2007)

hi

I've just binned my 330 for a 2.0 TT. I take your point about the smoothness of a 6 etc but the TT's lighter and more fun


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

sico said:


> My reply was in response to the original post, I didnt even read the rest. Sorry im afraid you have somehow wrongly assocaited my response with some argument.


Sorry mate.

Just for the record then, I for one could easily afford a 3.2. I just didn't want one. I am sure there are many other 2.0T owners who can say the same.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

I don't want to touch this debate. I never drove a 2.0T so I could not comment on it one way or another. But, as I have mentioned in another post, most automotive reviewers have preferred it to the "heavier" V6. This said....

I ABSOLUTELY LOVE MY 3.2 TT 

Keeping in mind that I've been driving a Volvo XC90 D5 for the last three years, this new car is blindingly fast. And the sound of the engine.....toooooo good for words. I had been contemplating, before I got the car, replacing the exhaust with a Pogea Racing unit, but now I can't imagine how it could sound any better.

Whether you drive a 2.0t or a 3.2V6 - I now share your joy. And it is sweet.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've ordered a 20T instead of an R8.










Apologies for the rather large picture.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> I've ordered a 20T instead of an R8.


Doctor, I believe the medication is wearing off now....should we restrain him?


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

I'd get your cat out of there if I were you:


----------



## ascr (Nov 11, 2007)

my tuppence worth: I have gone for the 3.2 mainly for the quattro and the higher standard spec. I think performance wise there isn't much between the two.

Every time I see one on the road, regardless of which model it is, I think wow what a great car. Each to their own......... :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Singletrack said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I've ordered a 20T instead of an R8.
> ...


Maybe im telling the truth.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Singletrack said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Cuckoo


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

If by the time i ordered my TT there was a 20T quattro i might have been driving one now...


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 45#1094745


----------

